# Setting up server on second router/access point in home network



## paradoll (Sep 14, 2012)

I have currently in my home:
(1) DLink DIR-601 set up as the main router. 
(2) DLink DIR-505 is set up as a second router with static IP, essentially an access point. 
(3) WD My Book Essential 2TB External HDD with 2 partitions (FAT32 and AFP)

The DIR-505 (#2, Access point) has a UPnP USB port that I have connected my external harddrive. I was hoping to be able to use the HDD as a server, (ftp, sftp, https, anything) that I can access in my LAN and also remotely from computers and mobile devices. 

I'm able to access the HDD from my LAN, the FAT32 partition anyway, but I'm having trouble with remote access.

Is setting up a remote server with a usb port on an _access point_ something you can do? 
I have tried forwarding the port to my access point from my router, but it doesn't seem to work and I'm not so sure which direction to go from here. 
I'm wondering if this can't be done because the HDD is not connected to the main router. 

If someone knowledgeable about networking could verify either way that would be much appreciated!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

No forwarding needed so undo that. Is the AP connected by its lan port or its wan port?


----------



## paradoll (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!

The AP has only one ethernet port, and it's connected to the router by LAN.

(To clarify, I think that is the case? Internet/ISP connects to Router 1 through WAN, Router 1 connects to AP through Router 1's LAN ethernet cables)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your first post has the AP as a router which it should not be. Anything connecting to the AP should find itself in the same subnet as the routers lan.

AP should be access mode not router mode. Does appear it supports usb hard drive connections for sharing.

http://files.dlink.com.au/Products/DIR-505/Manuals/DIR-505_A1_Manual_v1.00(WW).pdf


----------



## paradoll (Sep 14, 2012)

There's an option for enabling storage or media server in the configuration setting of my AP. The funny thing is that when it's in router mode, I can access it, when it's in AP mode, it's not available. 

Should I be using a utility of some sort on either my router or my hard drive to override this?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

usually you assign the AP a static ip in the router1's lan subnet that is not the the dhcp scope. The AP should advertize the usb drive as a share once you turn media server on.


----------



## paradoll (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh shoot, I totally missed your reply and had lost hope I could get this working. But for now I have assigned my AP a static IP (at 192.168.0.190), The router's range is 192.168.0.1~199). 

Edit: If it's outside the DHCP scope, does that mean I should assign it something like.. 192.168.1.0?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi paradoll,

If I may....:grin:
Here's an example of DHCP Scope - 192.168.0.10-192.168.0.100. If you are not using 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.9, you may use the IP within this range and not a different subnet (192.168.1.X). 


> Edit: If it's outside the DHCP scope, does that mean I should assign it something like.. 192.168.1.0?


I hope that this is clear.


----------



## paradoll (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, got it 

With this router in particular, the media settings are not accessible in AP mode.
Looks like a product limitation without much of a workaround from Tomato/dd-wrt, so I've left it in Router mode for now...


----------

